# Bow for Sale



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Kinda "bow rich" and need to clean out some space. Bow shoots great, but do I really need 3 bows...?

***Mathews No Cam HTR in Lost OT - *Left Hand* model. 60-70# draw wt, 29" draw length with 75% let-off. Includes 6 Arrow Spider Claw CT Series Quiver.***

Asking $1050, $950 without quiver

Thanks,

HDE


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Price reduced to $950, $825 without quiver.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

sold.


----------

